# Non Renewal of contract



## elmer_03 (Mar 22, 2016)

Dear All,

Good day!

I am employed in unlimited contract and I decide not to renew. My contract was finished last February 23, 2016 and I made my one month notice thru email on February 29, 2016 stating that my last duty will be March 29, 2016. They have no reply on my email and i followed up March 1, 2016 and still don't have reply from them. I called them and they said they received it but no confirmation or acknowledgement on my email. Is it valid even they said it is approved thru telephone call only? Because the problem now is that they want to extend me but I have already told to them that i need to report on my new job on the first week of April 2016. Kindly please answer my query. Do they have the right to extend me?Because they only approved on the telephone call and not by email reply.
Thank you.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

take print outs etc of your email. 
Talk to MOL.

You have done your part (if it is according to contract), though I think the notice is required to be given prior to the contract ending. They cannot extend etc unilaterally.


----------



## elmer_03 (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks for the reply, I have already emails print outs . Can they extend me? I have already fulfilled the notice period until March 29, 2016. Other concern they said is that I can't go because they can't still find a replacement for me. Is it my fault? I think it is there fault for I have already emailed them many times and they did not answer back.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

elmer_03 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I have already emails print outs . Can they extend me? I have already fulfilled the notice period until March 29, 2016. Other concern they said is that I can't go because they can't still find a replacement for me. Is it my fault? I think it is there fault for I have already emailed them many times and they did not answer back.


Like I said, speak to Ministry of Labour. You can't be held responsible for the company's poor succession planning.


----------

